# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  अपनी राजधानी लखनऊ

## kajal pandey

दोस्तों इस्ससे पहले मेरा कानपूर नामक सूत्र मे आपका सहयोग वंदनीय रहा ,,,,,,,,,,,आशा है यह सूत्र भी आपको पसंद आएगा आपसे एक बार फिर सहयोग अपेचित है धन्यवाद्

----------


## kajal pandey

लखनऊ को प्राचीन काल में लक्ष्मणपुर और लखनपुर के नाम से जाना जाता था। कहा जाता है कि अयोध्या के राम ने लक्ष्मण को लखनऊ भेंट किया था। लखनऊ के वर्तमान स्वरूप की स्थापना नवाब आसफउद्दौला ने 1775 ई.में की थी। अवध के शासकों ने लखनऊ को अपनी राजधानी बनाकर इसे समृद्ध किया। लेकिन बाद के नवाब विलासी और निकम्मे साबित हुए। आगे चलकर लॉर्ड डलहौली ने अवध का अधिग्रहण कर ब्रिटिश साम्राज्य में मिला लिया। 1850 में अवध के अन्तिम नवाब वाजिद अली शाह ने ब्रिटिश अधीनता स्वीकार कर ली।

----------


## kajal pandey

1775 में अवध के चौथे नवाब असिफुद्दोला या अशफ - उद - दुलाह ने अवध की राजधानी को फ़ैज़ाबाद से लखनऊ स्थानांतरित किया था। वास्तुकला की दृष्टि से अवध के नवाबों का इस शहर में काफी योगदान है, इसके अलावा उस समय के लखनऊ की मुग़ल चित्रकारी भी आज बहुत से संग्रहालय में सुरक्षित हैं। भवनों के स्तर पर बड़ा इमामबाड़ा, छोटा इमामबाड़ा, तथा रूमी दरवाज़ा मुग़ल वास्तुकला का जीता जागता उदाहरण है। हालाँकि आधुनिक प्रशासन की उपेक्षा से इन महत्त्वपूर्ण विरासतो का खंडहरों में तब्दील होने का खतरा उपस्थित हो गया है।
प्राचीन अवध राज्य का विलय ब्रिटिश साम्राज्य में 1857 के सिपाही विद्रोह के फलस्वरुप हुआ था। यह शहर भारत के इस पहले व्यवस्थित स्वतंत्रता संग्राम के दौरान सबसे पहले जीते गये कुछ शहरों में से था। ब्रिटिश शासकों को यह शहर अपने कब्ज़े में लेने के लिये काफी मशक्कत करनी पड़ी। लखनऊ का "शहीद स्मारक" आज भी हमें उन क्रांतिकारियों की याद ताज़ा कराता है।
लखनऊ के आधुनिक वास्तुकारी में लखनऊ विधानसभा और चारबाग़ स्थित लखनऊ रेलवे स्टेशन का नाम लिया जा सकता है। विश्व के सबसे पुराने आधुनिक स्कूलों में से एक ला मार्टीनियर कॉलेज भी इस शहर में मौजूद है जिसकी स्थापना ब्रिटिश शासक क्लाउड मार्टिन की याद में की गयी थी।
अहमद शाह अब्दाली के दिल्ली पर हमले के बाद शायर मीर तकी "मीर" अवध के चौथे नवाब अशफ - उद - दुलाह या असफ़ुद्दौला के दरबार मे लखनऊ चले आये थे और अपनी जिन्दगी के बाकी दिन उन्होने यहीं गुजारे थे और 20 सितम्बर 1810 को यहीं उनका निधन हुआ|
सन १९०२ में नार्थ वेस्ट प्रोविन्स का नाम बदल कर यूनाइटिड प्रोविन्स ऑफ आगरा एण्ड अवध कर दिया गया। साधारण बोलचाल की भाषा में इसे यूपी कहा गया। सन १९२० में प्रदेश की राजधानी को इलाहाबाद से लखनऊ कर दिया गया। प्रदेश का उच्च न्यायालय इलाहाबाद ही बना रहा और् लखनऊ में उच्च न्यायालय की एक् न्यायपीठ स्थापित की गयी। स्वतन्त्रता के बाद १२ जनवरी सन १९५० में इस क्षेत्र का नाम बदल कर उत्तर प्रदेश रख दिया गया और लखनऊ इसकी राजधानी बना। गोविंद वल्लभ पंत इस प्रदेश के प्रथम मुख्य मन्त्री बने। अक्टूबर १९६३ में सुचेता कृपलानी उत्तर प्रदेश एवम भारत की प्रथम महिला मुख्य मन्त्री बनी।

----------


## kajal pandey

भारत के उत्तर प्रदेश राज्*य की राजधानी, लखनऊ एक आधुनिक शहर है, जिसके साथ भव्*य ऐतिहासिक स्*मारक होने का गर्व जुड़ा हुआ है। गंगा नदी की सहायक नदी, गोमती के किनारे बसा लखनऊ शहर अपने उद्यानों, बागीचों और अनोखी वास्*तुकलात्*मक इमारतों के लिए जाना जाता है। नवाबों के शहर के नाम से मशहूर लखनऊ शहर में सांस्*कृतिक और पाक कला के विभिन्*न व्*यंजनों से अपने आकर्षण को बनाए रखा है। इस शहर के लोग अपने विशिष्*ट आकर्षण, तहजीब और उर्दू भाषा के लिए प्रसिद्ध हैं। लखनऊ शहर एक विशिष्*ट प्रकार की कढ़ाई, चिकन, से सजे हुए परिधानों और कपड़ों के लिए भी प्रसिद्ध है।

यह शहर बाड़ा इमामबाड़ा नामक एक ऐतिहासिक द्वार का घर है जहां एक ऐसी अद्भुत वास्*तुकला दिखाई देती है जो आधुनिक वास्*तुकार भी देख कर दंग रह जाएं। इमामबाड़े का निर्माण नवाब आसफ - उद - दौला ने 1784 में कराया था और इसके संकल्*पना कार थे किफायत - उल्*ला, जो ताजमहल के वास्*तुकार के संबंधी कह जाते हैं। नवाब द्वारा अकाल राहत कार्यक्रम में निर्मित यह किला विशाल और भव्*य संरचना है जिसे असाफाई इमामबाड़ा भी कहते हैं। इस संरचना में गोथिक प्रभाव के साथ राजपूत और मुगल वास्*तुकलाओं का मिश्रण दिखाई देता है। बाड़ा इमामबाड़ा एक रोचक भवन है। यह न तो मस्जिद है और न ही मकबरा, किन्*तु इस विशाल भवन में कई मनोरंजक तत्*व अंदर निर्मित हैं। कक्षों का निर्माण और वॉल्*ट के उपयोग में सशक्*त इस्*लामी प्रभाव दिखाई देता है।

बाड़ा इमामबाड़ा वास्*तव में एक विहंगम आंगन के बाद बुना हुआ एक विशाल हॉल है, जहां दो विशाल तिहरे आर्च वाले रास्*तों से पहुंचा जा सकता है। इमामबाड़े का केन्*द्रीय कक्ष लगभग 50 मीटर लंबा और 16 मीटर चौड़ा है। स्*तंभहीन इस कक्ष की छत 15 मीटर से अधिक ऊंची है। यह हॉल लकड़ी, लोहे या पत्*थर के बीम के बाहरी सहारे के बिना खड़ी विश्*व की अपने आप में सबसे बड़ी रचना है। इसकी छत को किसी बीम या गर्डर के उपयोग के बिना ईंटों को आपस में जोड़ कर खड़ा किया गया है। अत: इसे वास्*तुकला की एक अद्भुत उपलब्धि के रूप में देखा जाता है। इस भवन में तीन विशाल कक्ष हैं, इसकी दीवारों के बीच छुपे हुए लम्*बे गलियारे हैं, जो लगभग 20 फीट मोटी हैं। यह घनी, गहरी रचना भूलभुलैया कहलाती है और इसमें केवल तभी जाना चाहिए जब आपका दिल मजबूत हो। इसमें 1000 से अधिक छोटे छोटे रास्*तों का जाल है जिनमें से कुछ के सिरे बंद हैं और कुछ प्रपाती बूंदों में समाप्*त होते हैं, जबकि कुछ अन्*य प्रवेश या बाहर निकलने के बिन्*दुओं पर समाप्*त होते हैं। एक अनुमोदित मार्गदर्शक की सहायता लेने की सिफारिश की जाती है, यदि आप इस भूलभुलैया में खोए बिना वापस आना चाहते हैं।

इमामबाड़े की एक और विहित संरचना 5 मंजिला बावड़ी (सीढ़ीदार कुंआ) है, जो पूर्व नवाबी युग की है। शाही हमाम नामक यह बाबड़ी गोमती नदी से जुड़ी है। इसमें पानी से ऊपर केवल दो मंजिलें हैं, शेष तल पानी के अंदर पूरे साल डूबे रहते हैं।

----------


## kajal pandey

दुनिया भर में नामचीन कत्थक नृत्य कला का जन्मस्थल, बेगम अख्त्तर की गजलों का सरूर लिए 'पहले आप' की तहज़ीबो अदब और शाम-ए-अवध के लिए जाने जाना वाला नवाबी तबियत का पूरी दुनिया में एक ही शहर है। 

लखनऊ का चिकन (जनाब खाने का नहीं उसकी बारी बाद में आएगी), यहाँ के हुनरमंदों की कारीगरी (मलमल के कपड़े पर की गई कशीदाकारी) की लाजवाब पैमाइश है और लखनवी ज़रदोज़ी पर तो सारे जहाँ का हुस्न फिदा है। पुराने लखनऊ के चौक इलाके का ज्यादातर हिस्सा चिकन कशीदाकारी की दुकानों से भरा पड़ा है। 

चौक का इलाका न सिर्फ चिकन के कपड़ो की दुकानों की वजह से मशहूर है बल्कि यहाँ मुँह में पानी ला देनेवाले मिठाइयों की दुकाने भी अटी पड़ी हैं, आप बिन्दास यहाँ जायकेदार मलाई गिलौरी (पान), बादाम हलवा और रस-मलाई, और चटपटी चाट का मज़ा छककर उड़ा सकते हैं।

तहज़ीब और नफासत पसन्द बाशिन्दों के लखनऊ की कई चीजे मशहूर है पर नवाबी पकवानो जैसे 'दमपुख़्त', लच्छेदार प्याज और हरी चटनी के साथ परोसे गय सीख-कबाब और रूमाली रोटी का मज़ा लिए बगैर इस शहर का मिजाज़ नही जाना जा सकता।

'दमपुख़्त' का कायदा है कि गोश्त को मसालों के साथ 4-5 घंटे तक दम दिया जाता है (सारे मसालो जैसे तले हुए प्याज, हरी मिर्च, अदरक-लहसुन और खड़े मसालों को एक साथ पीस कर बरतन में गोश्त के साथ ढ़ंक दिया जाता है और ढक्कन के किनारों को गीले आटे से सील कर उसकी भाप (दम) में पकनें दिया जाता है)। हाँ अगर लक़ड़ी के कोयले पर इसे पकाया जाए तो इसका असली ज़ायका पता चलता है, पकने के बाद इसे सूखे मेवे, धनिया-पुदीना से सजा रूमाली रोटीयों के साथ पेश किया जाता है। 

मगर यह सफर अधूरा रह जाएगा गर मैने लखनऊ के लजीज़, नफीस कबाबों का ज़िक्र नही किया। अकबरी गेट पर मिलने वाले 'टुंडे के कबाब' मरहूम मियाँ हाजी मुराद अली की वो खोज थी जिसनें उन्हें स्वाद की दुनिया का बड़ा नवाब बना दिया, मुँह मे रखते ही घुल जाने वाले इस कबाब का स्वाद लिखना मुश्किल ही नहीं नामुमकिन है, कहते हैं नवाबों के दाँत ना रहने पर भी चटोरापन बरकरार रहा तो खानसामों से कुछ ऐसा बनाने की फरमाइश की गई जिसे डकारने में दाँतों की जरूरत ही ना पड़े। 

किसी ने सही कहा है कि 'चटोरापन कई पकवानों का जनक है' एक हाथ वाले मरहूम मियाँ हाजी मुराद अली ने ऐसे कबाब बनाए जिन्हे चटकारने में दाँतों का काम ही नही रहा, इधर मुँह मे रखा उधर गायब। 

जनाब अब आगे क्या लिखूं कि अब तो सीधे लखनऊ की गाड़ी पकड़ने का मन करता है... जब भी आप लखनऊ पधारें यह सब चखिएगा जरूर। 

इतिहास के दस्तावेज से... 
अवध की राजधानी ने नाम से मशहूर रहे नवाबी ठाठ-बाट वाला लखनऊ फिलहाल उत्तरप्रदेश की राजधानी है मगर यह नफासत पसंद शहर रामराज में कोसल राज्य का हिस्सा था। यह श्रीराम की रियासत थी जिसे उन्होने अपने भाई लक्ष्मण को समर्पित कर दिया था । इसीलिए इसे लक्ष्मणपुर या लखनपुर के नाम से जाना गया।

अवध के नवाबों ने जब इस शहर को राजधानी बनाया तो मेरठ और दिल्ली के साथ-साथ एक और बड़ा शहर अस्तित्व में आया। मुगल वास्तुकला की दृष्टि से निहारें तो अवध के नवाबों ने इस शहर को भव्य इमारतों से सजाने में कोई कसर बाकी नही रखी। 

कला और संस्कृति के सरपरस्त अवध के नवाबों के शासनकाल में की गई मुग़ल चित्रकारी आज भी कई संग्रहालयों की शान बढा रही। बड़ा इमामबाड़ा, छोटा इमामबाड़ा, तथा रूमी दरवाज़ा मुग़ल वास्तुकला के अजीम शाहकार माने जा सकते हैं। 

अवध राज्य का ब्रिटिश सम्राज्य में विलय 1857 के गदर की प्रतिक्रिय स्वरूप हुआ था। इस शहर को हिन्दुस्तान के प्रथम स्वतंत्रता संग्राम के दौरान क्रांतिकारियों द्वारा सबसे पहले जीते गये शहरों में होने का गौरव भी प्राप्त है। फिरंगियों को यह शहर फिर से हथियाने में काफी मशक्कत करनी पड़ी और सैकडो गोरे इस प्रयास में मारे गए। 

लखनऊ का "शहीद स्मारक" आज भी इस संग्राम में खेत रहे उन क्रांतिकारियों की यादें जेहन में छोड हमें याद दिलाता है की इस मुल्क में आजादी की साँस लेने का मोल उन्होने अपने लहू से चुकाया है।

----------


## sahilkhan

बहुत ही सराहनीय कार्य किया है आपने,और ऐसे ही पोस्ट करिए

----------


## kajal pandey



----------


## kajal pandey



----------


## kajal pandey

लखनऊ भारतीय राज्य उत्तर प्रदेश का एक जिला है। जिले का मुख्यालय लखनऊ है जो राज्य की राजधानी भी है।
लखनऊ जिले के आंकड़े
आंकड़े	इकाई	काल	विवरण
भौगोलिक क्षेत्र	वर्ग कि.मी.	१९९०-२०००	२५२८
जनसंख्या	लाख	१९९१	२७,६२,८०१
साक्षरता दर	%	१९९१	५७.५
लिंग अनुपात	स्त्री प्रति १००० पुरुष	१९९१	८२७
जनसंख्या घनत्व	Per Sq. Km.	१९९१	३३१
तहसीलें	संख्या	१९९१	४
समिति ब्लॉक	संख्या		८
कस्बे	संख्या		१०
वार्ड	संख्या	१९९९	११०
ग्राम	संख्या		८२३
ग्राम सभा	संख्या		६५८
न्याय पंचायत	संख्या		९७
विद्युतिकृत ग्राम	संख्या		१४०८
शैक्षिक संस्थाएं			
कनिष्ठ बेसिक विद्यालय	संख्या	१९९९	१५२०
वरिष्ठ बेसिक विद्यालय	संख्या	१९९९	३७५
उच्चतर माध्यमिक विद्यालय	संख्या	१९९९	१२१
स्नातक महाविद्यालय	संख्या	१९९९	२०
राजकीय स्नातक महाविद्यालय	संख्या	१९९९	२
विश्वविद्यालय	संख्या	१९९९	२
बहुधन्धी संस्था	संख्या		५
औद्योगिक प्रशिक्षण संस्थान	संख्या		२
DIET सैनिक विद्यापीठ	संख्या	१९९९	२
साक्षरता दर			
पुरुष	%		६६.५
स्त्री	%		४६.९
ग्रामीण			
पुरुष	%		४८.६
स्त्री	%		१९.०५
शहरी			
पुरुष	%		७६.८
स्त्री	%		६२.४
विद्यालय परिसर			९९१
अनौपचारिक शिक्षा केन्द्र			६००

----------


## kajal pandey

*आब कुछ पढ़ाई की बात हो जय फिर सैर सपाटा*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

*ap आपको बताते हैं लखनऊ के गरीबों के बाजार के बारे में  लखनऊ में  चौक के पास से जो रजा जी पुरम  को रास्ता जाता है वहां पर लगता है आम लोगों का बाज़ार वैसे तो लखनऊ में महानगर, आलमबाग में  बुधवार को बाज़ार लगता है  मगर नक्खास का बाज़ार प्रत्येक रविवार को लगता है यहाँ पर आम जरुरत की सभी चीजें इलेक्ट्रोनिक सामान दरवाजे कुर्शी मेज कपडे सब कुछ मिलता है आपको नया चाहिए या पुराना सब मिलेगा शहर के गरीब तबके के लोग यहीं से अपनी जरुरत की चीजें कपडे गाडी के पुर्जे जो मार्केट में नहीं मिलते यहाँ पुराने मिल जाते हैं उनको लगाकर काम चलते हैं   गरीब लोगों के अलावा अन्य लोग कुछ ऐसी चीजें जो कहीं आस्सानी से नहीं मिलती लेने यहाँ आते है*

----------


## kajal pandey



----------


## kajal pandey

*खनऊ के अवधी व्यंजन जगप्रसिद्ध हैं। यहां के नवाबों ने खानपान के बहुत से व्यंजन चलाये हैं। इनमें बहुत प्रकार की रोटियां भी होती हैं। ऐसी ही रोटियां यहां के एक पुराने बाज़ार में आज भी मिलती हैं, बल्कि ये बाजार रोटियों का बाजार ही है। अकबरी गेट से नक्खास चौकी के पीछे तक यह बाजार है, जहां फुटकर व सैकड़े के हिसाब से शीरमाल, नान, खमीरी रोटी, रूमाली रोटी, कुल्चा जैसी कई अन्य तरह की रोटियां मिल जाएंगी। पुराने लखनऊ के इस रोटी बाजार में विभिन्न प्रकार की रोटियों की लगभग १५ दुकानें हैं, जहां सुबह नौ से रात नौ बजे तक गर्म रोटी खरीदी जा सकती है। कई पुराने नामी होटल भी इस गली के पास हैं, जहां अपनी मनपसंद रोटी के साथ मांसाहारी व्यंजन भी मिलते हैं।

रोटियों में शीरमाल, कुल्चा, रूमाली की मांग सबसे ज्यादा होती है, अन्य तरह की रोटियों की मांग मोहर्रम व रमजान में बढ़ जाती है। आर्डर तैयार करने में कारीगरों को 12 घंटों के बजाय 18 घंटे या उससे अधिक काम करना पड़ता है। क्योंकि रमजान के महीने में बिक्री का समय दिन में न होकर देर शाम से पूरी रात चलता है यानी शाम चार बजे से सुबह चार बजे तक। इस इलाके में बनने वाली तमाम रोटियों में से सर्वाधिक बिक्री शीरमाल की ही होती है। केसरी रंग वाली शीरमाल मैदे, दूध व घी से बनती है, जो बहुत ही खास्ता और सुस्वादु होती है। तंदूर में पकाने के बाद इन पर खुशबू के लिए घी लगाया जाता है। शीरमाल ‘कबाब’ और कोरमे की लज्जत बढ़ाती है। शीरमाल का वजन के हासिब से रेट तय होता है यानी 110 ग्राम से 200 ग्राम की शीरमाल 4 से 7 रूपये प्रति पीस बिकती है। इस गली के बाहर ही कई नामी होटल है। जहां स्पेशल शीरमाल तैयार की जाती है, जिनका दाम 16 व 20 रूपये है। इन्हें देशी घी व केसर में तैयार किया जाता है।[१]

विशेषज्ञ के अनुसार शाही खाने में गिनी जाने वाली बाकरखानी रोटी अमीरों के दस्तरखान की बहुत ही विशष्टि रोटी थी। इसमें मेवे और मलाई का मिश्रण होता है। ये नाश्ते में चाय का आनन्द बढ़ा देती है। कारीगर बताते हैं कि बाकरखानी व ताफतान की मांग अब कम ही हो चली है। नान की मांग आम दिनों में कम रहती है। लोग शादी-ब्याह या खास अवसर पर आर्डर देकर नान बनवाते है। नान को नर्म व स्वादष्टि बनाने के लिए मैदे में दूध, दही, घी और रवा मिलाया जाता है

एक उक्ति के अनुसार लखनऊ के व्यंजन विशेषज्ञों ने ही परतदार पराठे की खोज की है, जिसको तंदूरी परांठा भी कहा जाता है। इन पराठों को तंदूर में तैयार किया जाता है। पराठे नर्म रहे इसलिए इन्हें पानी की छीटें दे कर उस पर घी से तर किया जाता है। ईरान से आई रोटी यानी कुलचा पर स्थानीय प्रभाव रहता है। इसी तरह लखनऊवालों ने भी कुलचे में विशेष प्रयोग किये। कुलचा नाहरी के विशेषज्ञ कारीगर हाजी जुबैर अहमद के अनुसार कुलचा अवधी व्यंजनों में शामिल खास रोटी है, जिसका साथ नाहरी बिना अधूरा है। लखनऊ के गिलामी कुलचे यानी दो भाग वाले कुलचे उनके परदादा ने तैयार किये। कुलचे रिच डाइट में आते हैं, और जुबैर साहब के अनुसार अच्छी खुराक वाला आदमी भी तीन से अधिक नहीं खा सकता है। ये पांच रूपये प्रति पीस मिलते हैं। कुलचे गर्म खाने में ही मजा है यानी तंदूर से निकले और परोसा जाये।*

----------


## Farhan

> मित्र कभी लखनऊ आये तो अमीनाबाद जाकर " टुंडे कबाबी " के यहाँ के कबाब जरुर खाए !
> लखनऊ जो भी फ़िल्मी हस्ती आती है !
> उसका रुकना तो ताज होटल में होता है पर जो भी
> नॉन-वेज पसंद करते है !
> वो यहाँ से कबाब मंगवा कर उसका लुफ्त जरुर उठाते है !
> " टुंडे कबाबी " के कबाब इतने लज़ीज़ होते है !
> की यहाँ से पैक होकर कबाब विदेशो तक जाते है !


मल्लिका जी मै लखनऊ के पास उन्नाव का रहने वाला हूँ और टुंडे के कबाब जब भी मै जाता हूँ पापा मँगवाते हैँ रियली खाकर मजा आ जाता है

----------


## Farhan

> फरहान जी ये आपके लिए


अरे वाह बिरयानी मजा आ गया दिया जी पर इतने से क्या होगा

----------


## Krish13

बहुत ही नबाबी सूत्र है
धन्यवाद दिया जी

----------


## Raman46

लखनऊ शहर के बारें में अच्छी जानकारी दी जा रही है

----------


## nitin9935

एक विडियो हजरतगंज के बारे में

----------


## nitin9935

और ये है लखनऊ स्टेशन

----------

